# Südafrika Bericht Teil 2



## Forellenfreund (12. Januar 2003)

So... da bin ich nochmal aus SA.



Tja .... heute war mal so ein Tag ....

Es war ziemlich warm und es sollte  ein fauler Tag am Strand werden.

Meine Angel wurde natürlich auch mitgenommen.

Wir sind wie immer zu meinem lieblingsstrand Keurboom gefahren.

Sind dort vom Parkplatz ca. 150 m gelaufen und waren total alleine.

Die Stelle fand ich irgendwie interessant da der Sand dort irgendwie ein ganzes Stückchen weiter ins Meer reingeht.

Außerdem waren dort viel mehr Muschelstückchen vorne im Wasser.

An dieser Stelle habe ich auch meinen ersten Brandungsfisch aus dem letzten Bericht gefangen.

Nunja ... wie schon gesagt.... ich habe es nicht übertrieben und wir haben uns ein paar schöne Stunden am Strand gemacht.

Ich war heute der Fotograf....















....

Auf dem Bild sind also mein Kumpel aus Deutschland zu sehen und ein guter &quot;einheimischer&quot; Bekannter.....

Da lagen wir nun und die Stunden des Wochenendes vergingen .

An meiner Angel tat sich nichts ..... aber das machte nichts die Stimmung war gut.

Delfine haben sich einen Sport daraus gemacht in der Brandung zu Surfen.

Sind Schwierig mit der Digicam festzuhalten.

Auf dem Bild kann man ne Flosse finden...  hoffe auch mit der im Anglerboard vorgeschriebenen Auflösung.











Ich bin halt doch kein guter Fotograf... 



------

Nachmittags tauchten ein paar andere Angler auf. Pünktlich zu den low Tides.

3 junge Burschen.....

Ich stand gerade so 20-30 meter im Wasser und habe ausgeworfen.

Sie würdigten mich keines Blickes.

Anscheinend wußten sie genau wohin Sie wollten. Sonst kann ich mir nicht erklären das Sie an diesem Strand genau 10 meter
neben uns das lager aufschlagen.

War noch echt genug Platz....  













Kurz habe ich mir schon gedacht &quot; das ist ja ein Unverschämtheit &quot;. ( Wie sich das so für einen deutschen Angler gehört      )

Bin aber schnell wieder auf den Boden gekommen und habe neugierig beäugt was die Jungs so machen.

Ich wurde nicht entäuscht.

Jetzt konnte ich mir auch denken warum die Jungs nicht gerade bewundernd zu mir in Wasser geschaut haben.

Einer von Ihnen ist ca. 80 - 100 Meter ins Wasser hineinmarschiert.

Die Wellen sind zum Teil über seinen Kopf geschlagen während er tapfer die Rute in die Luft gehalten hat.

Die anderen beiden Jungs waren etwas kleiner aber haben Ihre Angel auch nur 20 meter vorher ausgeworfen.


Währendessen habe ich schonmal n paar Fotos fürs Board gemacht.

Wollte euch mal n paar typische SA Angler zeigen.












Aber es sollte besser kommen.


Nachdem die Jungs dann alle irgendwann ausgeworfen haben und wieder aus dem Wasser waren haben Sie sich etwas den Strand runterbewegt um genau frontal mit der etwas schrägen strömung zu stehen.

Ob Ihr es mir glaubt oder nicht ca. 10 Minuten nachdem die Jungs wieder am Strand standen sah ich wie einer, der der auch am Weitesten hinausgewatet ist, die Rute senkt 

und anschlägt . 

Danach wurde gedrillt was das Zeug hält . Rute kraftvoll heben ... senken und dabei kurbeln... 






Ich war echt gespannt....   habe mir meine Cam geschnappt und bin in die richtung von dem Helden gegangen.


Es hat keine 10 Minuten gedauert dann war es vollbracht.


Aber seht selber.







Grey Reef Shark


Auf dem Foto könnt Ihr im Hintergrund noch meine Angel sehen .... Die haben sich an dem einsamen Strand echt genau neben uns gesetzt.











Am meisten beeindruckt hat mich diese Lässigkeit.

Die anderen beiden haben noch nicht mal Ihre Ruten abgelegt oder haben sich genau angeschaut was Ihr Kollege da so gefangen hat.

Auch das 4 meter lange Gaff das die Jungs dabeihatten wurde nichts geholt.

Er ist einfach kurz ins Wasser gegangen hat den Hai am Genick gepackt und hat Ihn zu seinem PLatz getragen.

Dann wurde der Hai mit einem machetenähnlichen Messer 
getötet und danch eingebuddelt.







Nun war es natürlich auch einfacher ein Gespräch zu führen, der Bursche war nun guter Dinge.

Es war sehr interessant was er so zu sagen hatte. 

Ich werde in  Zukunft auch meine Strecke die ich ins Wasser gehe extrem verlängern.




Obwohl ich  immmer fand das ich weit reingegangen bin . 


Auch meine Montage wird anders werden.


Bloß weiß ich nicht ob ich genauso locker reagiere wenn ich einen ähnlichen Fisch an Land ziehe.

Ich kann aber auf jedenfall sagen das der Tag sehr interessant war und ich viel gelernt habe.
Auch wenn ich selber keinen Erfolg hatte.


Aber so ist das halt beim Angeln.


Erfahrung spielt ne große Rolle und die kann man nicht mit Wurfübungen auf der Driving Range erreichen.



So long 



liebe Grüße aus SA


Sven


----------



## Uli_Raser (12. Januar 2003)

Na hoffentlich klappts noch mit dem Riesenhai für dich.

Viel Erfolg!

Uli #h


----------



## Hamwe (12. Januar 2003)

Interessante Geschichte! Gute Fotos! Hoffentlich fängst du auch mal so einen Hai und kannst ihn dann ím Board presentieren.
 :z Gruß Hamwe :z


----------



## wodibo (12. Januar 2003)

Halloballo, da tränen die Augen :g


----------



## Udo Mundt (12. Januar 2003)

Dann paß mal auf, daß Dich beim Hinauswaten kein Hai anknabbert  :m 
Schöner Bericht und herrliche Fotos ( wenn ich hier so aus dem Fenster schaue  :c  )


----------



## Ace (12. Januar 2003)

@Forellenfreund
starker Bericht und tolle Foto´s#6

was hat der Typ den gesagt das du ihn einfach so Fotografiert hast...der guckt so grimmig. :q


----------



## schelli (13. Januar 2003)

Wirklich sehr schöne Fotos, aber wenn ich so sehe was Ihr da an Land zieht dann würd ich nicht so weit reingehen !
Nicht das da mal einer am Fuß knabbert  :q


----------



## Klausi (13. Januar 2003)

Tolle Bericht und schöne Bilder#6


----------



## posengucker (13. Januar 2003)

> Dann wurde der Hai mit einem machetenähnlichen Messer getötet und eingebuddelt.


  ;+  ;+  ;+ 

Finde ich nicht so toll!!!

Grüße
Posengucker


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Januar 2003)

:c  :c 
südafrika da wär ich jetzt auch gerne 

bei uns hat´s heute nacht 10cm schnee heruntergelassen und ich hab fahrstunde  :c  :c


----------



## plötze (13. Januar 2003)

da kannste ja direkt froh sein das die sich neben euch gesetzt haben.  

der nächste gehört somit wohl dir. :z 

gruß plötze #h


----------



## Guen (13. Januar 2003)

Nur noch  :l  :l  :l  :g !

Gruss Guen


----------



## havkat (13. Januar 2003)

Ohhh Mann!
Mach mich ruuuuhig feddich! :q

@Posengucker

Was stört dich? Das Töten oder das Verbuddeln?
Verbuddelt wurde er, damit der Fisch nicht in der Sonne bruzzelt.
Mach ich übrigens auch, wenn ich bei sonnigem, warmem Wetter ´ne Mefo zu verstauen habe.


----------



## Tiffy (13. Januar 2003)

Schöner Bericht. #6 Ich krich so richtig Urlaubsstimmung 

Wenn du soweit rausläufst dann zieh lieber ne Kettenwathose  an. Nicht das du nachher der Köder bist 

Bei solchen Fischen könnt ich glatt zum Brandungsangler werden.  :g 

Wünsch dir für deinen nächsten Angeltag viel Erfolg  #h


----------



## Laksos (13. Januar 2003)

Das mit dem &quot;Fische einbuddeln&quot; hat, glaube ich, folgende Bewandnis:
In einigen Gegenden der Erde sind bestimmte Gewässer (vor allem warme) geradezu haiverseucht. Es sollen teilweise so starke &quot;Plagen&quot; bestimmter Hairassen ganz konzentriert in größeren gebieten sein, daß man da gar nicht mehr schwimmen kann. Daher werden dort gefangene Haie (auch vom Boot) nicht zurückgesetzt, sondern &quot;entsorgt&quot;, allenfalls die Flossen gegessen. Unter dem gesichtspunkt ist die Handlungsweise der Jungs vielleicht eher zu verstehen - Ich persönlich sehe das zwar mit gemischten Gefühlen, erlaube mir allerdings kein Urteil darüber. War halt nur mal jetzt so, um da vielleicht &acute;n bischen Klarheit reinzukriegen, damit jetzt nicht schon wieder irgendwelche hitzigen Diskussionen losbrechen!  :q  :m 

Schööööööner Bericht, tolllllllle Bilder, weiter so!  #h


----------



## posengucker (14. Januar 2003)

Hab ich anscheinend falsch verstanden.  #t 
Wenns der Haltbarkeit dient bzw. eine Haiplage herrscht, dann verstehe ich das schon (ist bei uns ähnlich mit den Sonnenbarschen).

Nix für ungut. Dann gefällt mir der Bericht ja gleich viel besser.  

Grüße
Posengucker


----------



## alfnie (14. Januar 2003)

Wow,

das ist mal was anderes als dick vermummt mit angefrorenen Ohren auf 4 Grad &quot;warmen&quot; Wasser rumzumachen und sich dann auch noch einzureden: is&acute; dat goil ... 


Sonnen-neidische Grüsse aus Norwegen, alfnie


----------



## Babydorsch (14. Januar 2003)

Toller Bericht und Tolle Bilder :m


----------



## MichaelB (14. Januar 2003)

Moin,

wow, nicht daß ich da neidisch werde... nee ich bin es schon   
Hatte ich doch nahc dem ersten Bericht schon gesagt, daß man dort Haie in der Brandung fangen könne soll  :g  das stellt für mich das ultimative Brandungsangeln dar!

@Forellenfreund: ich wünsch Dir noch eine schöne Zeit in Südafrika und drücke die Daumen, daß es mit Deinem Hai auch noch was wird!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## duck_68 (17. Januar 2003)

Ein superklasse Bericht und tolle Bilder!!

Hoffentlich gibt&acute;s noch nen 3. Teil!!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Chris7 (17. Januar 2003)

Oh man, wenn ich so was lese wird meine Sehnsucht noch größer!!! Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie Fische aussehen... Will auch da hin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

